# 22.09. - Radentscheid Bielefeld Tour-Demo - jemand dabei ?



## Brucho (21. September 2019)

Wie der Titel schon sagt, fährt morgen jemand von euch bei der Tour mit ?









						Demo für Radschnellweg - gegen den vierspurigen Ausbau der B 61
					

Der Radentscheid Bielefeld und die Bürgerinitiative Energiewende Gütersloh demonstrieren im Rahmen der globalen Klimawoche und der ClimateWeek Bielefeld gegen einen vierspurigen Ausbau der B61 zwischen Bielefeld und Gütersloh. Der Straßenbau widerspricht dem Ziel der Stadt Bielefeld, den...




					radentscheid-bielefeld.de


----------



## Brucho (25. September 2019)

und Freitag Critical Mass in Bielefeld:









						Critical Mass Bielefeld
					

Mit dem Fahrrad sicher und entspannt durch Bielefeld. Dass das geht, zeigt einmal im Monat die Critical Mass. Mit dem Hollandrad, Mountainbike, Rennrad, Tandem, Klapprad, Lastenrad, … was auch immer man hat: Start am Kesselbrink, dann fährt die Gruppe zusammen durch die Stadt. Jeden letzten...




					radentscheid-bielefeld.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

